# and a Tale was written...



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey! GBAtempers lets write a story.

Rules
#1:No double posting or else... 


Spoiler











#2:Add only five words at a time.
#3:If someone doesn't add five words ignore that person and continue the story from the last five word post.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The story so far...


Spoiler



Once upon a time in The land of deja-vu. I decided to take a shower under a large cold waterfall. Up on a hot mountain playing a nintendo dual screen and home theater system combo. I lost my pants in  a pit of molten lava, which had mudkipz with other delicious fried and roasted pokemon Having a very big bath. I sat down and wondered why the digimon escaped from the umpa-luma lands where Flying Spaghetti Monster resides, and pastafarienism beats other religions, and everyone pwns at DDR. Many months later a monster Had Gotten Raped by a never ending recursion of time until hamstas saved the world, and bumped this cool thread  which indeed made the mods angry and closed it forever very happily joined in the celebration of my birthday today! Suddenly, candlejack appeared and everyone got slaughtered by pyramid head, and cooked into tasty cannibal's soup that was somehow very chewy and very, very tasty. Yet it had a subtle and somehow rich flavor which would taste like Domination's vomit which Nerdii is addicted to and so is Hadrian's mum....which was just a rumor, but was later turn true. I decided to eat more, but Hadrian was too awesome, and lit GBAtemp on fire. It smelled like burnt tires coated in chocloate flavored marshmallows. The smell made me hungry, and eated an Elvis Costello. His flesh was extremely chewy, but we decided that Dio was playing a metal show needs to die by Ozzy's awesome bat head biting ability which sounds very, very weird  though its also extremely awesome. Then we were head banging to very awesome Aerosmith tunes. That's when I finally realized Steven Tyler is more awesome, than an elephant on skates with fairies from their ears that smokes on a cigar while Slipknot skinned pigs... ALIVE!!!!!!111111111!!! Like a Lead Zeppelin, we smashed a blazing guitar, and suddenly, Sex Pistols appeared performing God Save The Queen, and God saved her. They dropped a nuke on her, because she farted in the elegant, nicely furnished, and white paid for by public taxes. That sounds unreasonable, but made completely unreasonable by the fact it was made lawful by chickens from the space world who laid donut shaped eggs and out of these eggs came unknowable knowledge about the newts that eat small planets and they went killing every person creating their story because......but nukes saved the day even though alidsl didn't follow the law of having sex, but domination was nuked...Yaysies!!! And then the world celebrated. As we have destroyed a alidsl, because awesome domination revived! And Domination used incorrect grammer, but his awesomeness made people die out of pure dishonesty for saying domination sucked. alidsl was voted best human being at failing and being stupid. Domination-YOU LIED once again!!! And people pointed and laughed at the delusional alidsl. He hung Domination and everyone cheered, because domination will be revived and tortured for ever. Yaypsp!! Torture will be gifts, and involves watching beverly hills Chihuahua in which everyone watching it got Mind boggled by Darren is a ten year old pedofile, harassing chickens and small little boys and large women playing in the steam room with the queen and dukes with their powdered wigs on smelly half-eaten wet kippers and salmons the size of Princess Zelda banning Whooosh using her big and bouncy Yoshi shaped Moon-hopper toy. That is shaped so beautifuly. While Johnny Rotten's funny swear interviews which are usually pure genius, and the queen was so happy she killed Domination, again. And messiah domination resurrected, again. Then watched Beverly Hills chihuahua which was a pretty cute movie, but got a 0.00000000000000000000000000000 000000000000000000000000000000001/10 score. That was somehow very good considering the amount dead, but Troll Heart Dave outrightly made a goatse and kissed Domination's really big and fat friend called TrolleyDave, who is now Dommy's mortal enemy because there is too much love for the President, which means George Bush supporter TrolleyDave felt up Christina Applegate in the Bush's estate. With George together while doing lines of cocaine while TrolleyDave loses his dignity even though he never had anything to lose since he got a knife and cut  off Hadrian's finger, and Hadrian went on a rampage, and stick his finger into the random papers that will seal the deal. Which grows on the crouch flourishing from the methane in my lovely sweet smelling farts that are swallowed in access with over 9000 gallons of imported......



and let's begin.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Once upon a time in*


----------



## Law (Jul 15, 2009)

The land of deja-vu I


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 15, 2009)

decided to take a shower


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 15, 2009)

under a large cold waterfall.


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

up on a hot mountain


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 17, 2009)

playing a nintendo dual screen


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

and home theater system combo


----------



## Taik (Jul 17, 2009)

I lost my pants in


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 17, 2009)

a pit of molten lava


----------



## Splych (Jul 17, 2009)

which had mudkipz with other


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 17, 2009)

delicious fried and roasted pokemon


----------



## alidsl (Jul 17, 2009)

Having a very big bath


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 17, 2009)

i sat down and wondered


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 18, 2009)

why the digimon escaped the


----------



## Splych (Jul 18, 2009)

from the umpa-luma lands


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

where *Flying Spaghetti Monster* resides


----------



## alidsl (Jul 19, 2009)

and pastafarienism beats other religions


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 20, 2009)

and everyone pwns at DDR


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 28, 2009)

Many months later a monster


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 28, 2009)

Got Raped by a


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 28, 2009)

endless recursion of time.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 29, 2009)

I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 29, 2009)

until hamstas saved the world.


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

and bumped this cool thread


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 7, 2009)

which indeed made the mods


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

angry and closed it forever
very happily joined in the


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Sep 7, 2009)

celebration of my birthday today!


----------



## Tokiopop (Sep 7, 2009)

Which sucked giant cucumber


----------



## Law (Sep 7, 2009)

That was four words, jerkface.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 8, 2009)

Suddenly, candlejack appeared and everyo


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 8, 2009)

That was five


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Sep 8, 2009)

new rule:_If four words aren't added ignore that post and continue from the last five word post._
and introducing _the story so far..._
-----------------------------------------------------------
got slaughtered by pyramid head.


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

and cooked into tasty cannibal's


----------



## dombeef (Sep 9, 2009)

Soup that was somehow very


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 9, 2009)

chewy and very, very tasty.


----------



## Golfman560 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yet it had a subtle


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

and somehow rich flavor which


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 9, 2009)

would taste like Domination's vomit


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

which Nerdii is addicted to


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 10, 2009)

and so is Hadrian's mum.


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

... which was just a rumor


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 14, 2009)

but was later turn true


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 14, 2009)

And realized Hadrians mums name was iPikachu.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

I Decided To Eat More


----------



## Domination (Sep 14, 2009)

But Hadrian was too awesome


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 14, 2009)

and lit GBAtemp on fire


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

it smelled like burnt tires


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

coated in chocloate flavored marshmallows


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

the smell made me hungry


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

And eated an Elvis Costello


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

his flesh was extremely chewy


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

But we decided that Dio


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

was playing a metal show


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

needs to die by Ozzy's


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

awesome bat head biting ability


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 15, 2009)

which sounds very, very weird


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

though its also extremely awesome


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

Then We Were Head Banging


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

to very awesome Aeorsmith tunes


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

that's when i finally realized


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

Steven Tyler is more awesome


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 16, 2009)

Than an elephant on skates


----------



## toh_yxes (Sep 16, 2009)

with fairies from their ears


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 16, 2009)

that smokes on a cigar


----------



## alidsl (Sep 16, 2009)

while Slipknot skinned pigs... ALIVE !!!!!!111eleven1111!!!


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

Like a Lead Zeppelin! Then....


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

we smashed a blazing guitar


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

And suddenly, Sex Pistols appeared


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

Performing God Save The Queen


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

And God saved her, they


----------



## alidsl (Sep 17, 2009)

Dropped a nuke on her


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)

because she farted in the


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

elegant, nicely furnished and white


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)

paid for by public taxes


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

that sounds unreasonable, but made


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)

completely unreasonable by the fact


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

it was made lawful by


----------



## alidsl (Sep 17, 2009)

chickens from the space world


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)

who laid donut shaped eggs


----------



## alidsl (Sep 17, 2009)

and out of these eggs


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)

came unknowable knowledge about the


----------



## alidsl (Sep 17, 2009)

newts that eat small planets


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 17, 2009)

and they went killing every


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 17, 2009)

person creating their story because . . . . . .


----------



## alidsl (Sep 17, 2009)

but nukes saved the day


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

even though alidsl didn't follow


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

the law of having sex


----------



## alidsl (Sep 18, 2009)

but domination was nuked... Yaysies


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 18, 2009)

and then the world celebrated


----------



## alidsl (Sep 18, 2009)

As we have destroyed a


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

alidsl because awesome domination revived!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

And Domination used incorrect grammer

(a alidsl)


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

but his awesomeness made people


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

die out of pure dishonesty


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

for saying domination sucked, alidsl


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

was voted best human being


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

at failing and being stupid


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

Domination-YOU LIE!! once again


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

and people pointed and laughed


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

at the delusional alidsl, he


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

Hung Domination and everyone cheered


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

because domination will be revived


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

and tortured for ever "Yaypsp"


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Sep 19, 2009)

Torture will be gifts, and


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

involves watching beverly hills Chihuahua


----------



## Sterling (Sep 19, 2009)

in which everyone watching it


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

got Mind boggled by Darren


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 19, 2009)

is a ten year old


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

pedofile, harassing chickens and small

(HA I got there first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

little boy and _large_ women


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

playing in the steam room


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

with the queen and dukes


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

with their powdered wigs on


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 20, 2009)

while they watch porn, rubbing


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

pushing it up and down


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

using smelly half-eaten wet kippers


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

and salmons the size of


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 20, 2009)

the horney bastards preceded to


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 20, 2009)

double post on their dsi


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

make double posts in here


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

while whoosh doesn't link properly


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

because Princess Zelda banned him


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

using her big and bouncy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Yoshi shaped Moon-hopper toy that


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

is shaped so beautifuly that


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

strange young teenagers fap to


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Johnny Rotten's funny swear interviews

not intended to be he story: hey those are really funny, he likes to swear so much


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

which are usually pure genius

(Off-story: I agree Dommy!  He's one of the few musicians whose interviews I actually like listening to!  Not so much these days but if you listen to his interviews from the early-mid 80's he said some very clever and powerful things!  He helped shape my political views. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Him and George Orwells Animal Farm!)


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

and the queen was so

(offtopic: yeah, he expresses what he wants and just swear when he likes it. He is a very individual person with strong views, I admire him for that. And he has humor, I could enjoy his interview more than Jimmy Page's even when I am a big fan of Zeppelin. His intereviews are really worth watching)


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2009)

happy she killed Domination, again


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

and messiah domination resurrected, again


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2009)

then watched Beverly Hills chihuahua


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

which was a pretty cute movie


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2009)

but got a 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001/10 score


----------



## dombeef (Sep 20, 2009)

that was somehow very


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2009)

good considering the amount dead


----------



## Keeley (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't make something up


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2009)

(^^ignores)

Beverly Hills chihuahua got banned


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 20, 2009)

Cause it was alidsl's porn chihuahua


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2009)

that whoosh "borrowed" and "enjoyed"


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

But Troll Heart Dave outrightly


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

made a goatse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and kissed


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Sep 27, 2009)

Domination's really big and fat


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

friend called TrolleyDave, who is


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

was the lie spread by

now Dommy's mortal enemy because


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

there is too much love


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

for President Obama, which means


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

George Bush supporter TrolleyDave felt


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

up Christina Applegate in the


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Bush's estate with George together


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

while doing lines of cocaine


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

while TrolleyDave loses his dignity


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

even tho he never had


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

anything to lose since he


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 27, 2009)

got a knife and cut


----------



## alidsl (Sep 27, 2009)

off Hadrians... finger and Hadrian


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 27, 2009)

went on a rampage that


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 27, 2009)

he decided to move uranas


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 28, 2009)

and stick his finger into


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

the random papers that will


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 28, 2009)

seal the deal for Pluto


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

which grows on the crouch


----------



## alidsl (Sep 28, 2009)

flourishing from the methane in


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2009)

my lovely sweet smelling farts


----------



## Domination (Sep 29, 2009)

are swallowed in access with


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Oct 8, 2009)

over 9000 gallons of imported


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 8, 2009)

wine, beer, sherry, and moonshine


----------



## ShadowSol (Oct 8, 2009)

all to chug around with


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 8, 2009)

that fat girl from homeroom


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Oct 9, 2009)

Until the final countdown begins.


----------

